# New member looking for coffee lovers to taste and review our brands



## Luay Idris (Mar 25, 2021)

Hello All, please excuse me if posting in the wrong place!

We are a Vietnamese coffee manufacturer launching in the UK and looking for coffee tasters to review our products that range from mild to strong specially adapted for the UK market.

Best Regards,

Luay Idris


----------



## gmatzou21 (Mar 25, 2021)

I am Interested! I was looking to re experience my trip to Vietnam through coffee.


----------



## gmatzou21 (Mar 25, 2021)

@Luay Idris do you sell from the uk? at the moment on the website the prices are in the Vietnamese currency


----------



## Luay Idris (Mar 25, 2021)

@gmatzou21 we are in the process of selling from the UK, end of this month we will start selling from UK, the website has an option to change it to English and I included it for people to get an idea about or company.


----------



## gmatzou21 (Mar 25, 2021)

Thank you @Luay Idris very kind of you.. I have emailed you..


----------



## Luay Idris (Mar 25, 2021)

thank you @gmatzou21, will send the samples asap....


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

I'd be happy to review some sample


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

I'll check out some samples please. I'll email you. Thanks for offer.


----------



## Luay Idris (Mar 25, 2021)

@CocoLocothank you for your help, saw your email, will send you the samples as soon as possible!

Best Regards,

Luay Idris


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Dubious


----------



## Luay Idris (Mar 25, 2021)

@Jony As you know Covid-19 changed the way things are done. In the US for example we had the chance to meet people face to face at our tasting booths, unfortunately we failed to do the same here in the UK due to the lockdown.

We found coffeeforums.co.uk back in January, we were just following posts till we decided last week to ask for help from coffee lovers/specialists like yourself and the other honourable members .

Best Regards,

Luay Idris


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Jony said:


> Dubious


 Seems fine, I looked them up. They're a 20 year old family business in Vietnam with at least one shop/roastery there, they're listed on the Vietnamese Trade Office website and traceable round the internet.


----------



## Gemini (Apr 3, 2021)

Is the weasel a civet or another creature? I wouldn't be interested in that but I am very interested in locally grown and processed coffee, and direct import is hopefully a better deal.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Gemini said:


> Is the weasel a civet or another creature? I wouldn't be interested in that but I am very interested in locally grown and processed coffee, and direct import is hopefully a better deal.


 I believe it's the same animal as in Indonesia. Hopefully no caging and force feeding. I think in Africa they were talking about going through Elephant dung for digested coffee too. Brings a whole new meaning to Kenya Elephant.


----------



## PACMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi @Luay Idris, do you offer decaf beans at all or just 'full fat' coffee beans?


----------



## Luay Idris (Mar 25, 2021)

@PACMAN I'm sorry, we only have full fat beans for now!

Best Regards,

Luay Idris


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I find it interesting that the two "members" keeping this thread going joined on March 25th and yesterday. I'm with @Jony on this. Dubious; and that is being kind.

They also appear to be selling civet (weasel?) coffee, most times a morally dubious product at best.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Dallah said:


> I find it interesting that the two "members" keeping this thread going joined on March 25th and yesterday. I'm with @Jony on this. Dubious; and that is being kind.
> 
> They also appear to be selling civet (weasel?) coffee, most times a morally dubious product at best.


I've seen a video and the conditions of how the poor animals are held are horrendous, to put it mildly. I wouldn't want that coffee not even for free and freshly roasted.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

@Luay Idris I would look at any 'regular coffee' you send and give feedback on that, but I did not know what 'weasel coffee' was until others pointed it out. I have to say that that kind of product is unacceptable to me and I would not buy from an outlet that continued to sell a product like that.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

CocoLoco said:


> @Luay Idris I would look at any 'regular coffee' you send and give feedback on that, but I did not know what 'weasel coffee' was until others pointed it out. I have to say that that kind of product is unacceptable to me and I would not buy from an outlet that continued to sell a product like that.


 I think their website said a controlled and ethical process, but I don't know a lot about it, it's well beyond my budget. I have tried some once (I was sent a bag of beans by a friend years ago)...wasn't particularly impressed with it.


----------



## Luay Idris (Mar 25, 2021)

@CocoLoco yes sure, I do not have samples of weasel coffee as we are not planning to sell it in the UK!


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Luay Idris said:


> @CocoLoco yes sure, I do not have samples of weasel coffee as we are not planning to sell it in the UK!


But you do sell weasel coffee somewhere else?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> I think their website said a controlled and ethical process, but I don't know a lot about it, it's well beyond my budget. I have tried some once (I was sent a bag of beans by a friend years ago)...wasn't particularly impressed with it.


 Is there a safe way of doing it? I'll have to have a look but my first thought is it can't be good. There's one in the UK that goes through cats isn't there? Harrods do it I think. I don't like the sound of that either. I'm trying to slowly move away from meat and animal products if I can, animal coffee seems like an own goal in that regard.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The weasel and Civet cat are the same thing. Like you I am opposed to all forms of animal cruelty, to the extent that at 9 years old I asked my parents to never take me to a zoo again. A trip to London Zoo had such a powerful effect on me, that I have never been to a Zoo since. Never been to a circus with animals, and didn't take my Kids to SeaWorld.

So I am curious about what "ethical farming is".


----------



## wahman (Feb 18, 2021)

i would be interested in samples! i don't like the idea of committing to a large purchase of 3rd wave at a high price then finding i don't like it


----------



## Dave_E (Jun 13, 2013)

gmatzou21 said:


> I am Interested! I was looking to re experience my trip to Vietnam through coffee.


 I remember drinking a very interesting "egg coffee" when we were last in Hanoi.


----------



## Gemini (Apr 3, 2021)

I would like to hear when and how the roasting is carried out.


----------

